# How cool are you on a scale of 1 to 10?



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)

10 - you are very cool
1 - you are not cool at all


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

1,000,000


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It depends on who I'm with, but on average just a 5.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

1 * 10^50


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Traditional sense: 2 points

My personal cool kids rating fun times #: 11 points


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

threat level orange


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> 1,000,000


C'mon you're being modest, you're at least a billion


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> C'mon you're being modest, you're at least a billion


And recognizing my coolness like that has just bumped you up to 10^500 (unless that makes you mathematically cooler than me, cause no one can be cooler than me)


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> And recognizing my coolness like that has just bumped you up to 10^500 (unless that makes you mathematically cooler than me, cause no one can be cooler than me)


Aw shucks thanks, but I was massively exaggerating... I'm more like 10^8, which is slightly less cooler than you


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Aw shucks thanks, but I was massively exaggerating... I'm more like 10^8, which is slightly less cooler than you


Well that makes us pretty even, then. Sounds fair enough to me. And now that I calculated a bit, I can't believe how bad my math skills are that I thought 10^500 was less than a billion. But then again, I am just too cool for school, so who needs math.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If there was a choice for 208, I would vote for that.

I am cooler than Miss Lohan right now.....I am Millenniummanly, too! :yay


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Aw shucks thanks, but I was massively exaggerating... I'm more like 10^8, which is slightly less cooler than you


 ∞


It is mathematically impossible to be cooler than me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I voted myself a 1 but if I'm any higher, it ain't by much. I make no effort to be cool.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would have to say one. I am not, have never been, nor will I ever be cool. I am a really boring guy.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

A 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm one of those ugly cool guys, 8.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hella cool 8)


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

arnie said:


> A 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105


you are Pie?

i am to cool for school :spit


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

-50. So cool I'm cold.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1
I'm so cool, it burns.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have to say 10, I am pretty much the most pimp awkward pasty English b***h around.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A 9 until I talk then it goes down to about 2.5.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so cool that people call me Frodo Swaggins, Lord of the Bling.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

What, no one said "over 9000" yet?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> What, no one said "over 9000" yet?


I did think about it


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

To cool to vote in your poll :b


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> What, no one said "over 9000" yet?


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Probably close to 10 billion or so.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cool/10


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


>


I'm sure it is. :lol


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

Obviously.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a f*ckin 10!


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

A few toddlers have found me really cool before, so I gave myself a 2.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000 negative that is :/ mehhhhhhhh cool is for fools


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> ∞
> 
> 
> It is mathematically impossible to be cooler than me.


*∞ **^* *∞*

Noob :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> *∞ **^* *∞*
> 
> Noob :b


*∞ **^* *∞ = **∞

*You are exactly the same level of coolness.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

sweatpants/10


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't care to be cool. Just respected.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm about 100 degree Celsius. Not cool, not cool.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

This scale doesn't go low enough. Make it -1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 and that might be more like it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Metalunatic said:


> I'm sure it is. :lol


I hope you know i'm kidding. :um


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Mar 2, 2011)

0 only lame people think there cool.


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Death Warrant said:


> 0 only lame people think there cool.


 ^^


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> I hope you know i'm kidding. :um


You are? I don't believe it. :no


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1 I am a total dweeb


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so damn cool it blows my mind


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by cool. I'm cool by my standards, but that's a little redundant. :b To the rest of the world, probably fairly low.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I answered as honestly as I could with '2'


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Why would anyone put less than 10?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Why would anyone put less than 10?


Because it's true?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm the coolest thing ever. let me help some of y'all cool off.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm too cool to even rate my coolness. Or does that just make me a hipster?

Haha I like how black and white the answers are. Mostly 1s and 10s.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

About 8, I'd say I'm pretty cool most of the time.


----------



## minimum (Jan 4, 2013)

I have no idea. Define "cool." I was never one of the "cool" kids in elementary-middle school, I don't try to fit in or do as the popular people do. I just be myself, which some people might think is pretty cool.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

100 gazillion


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

-3 I am not cool at all.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll say a 5


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

In this thread, everyone make a joke about being super cool.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

*mjbm*


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cool as a cucumber


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I was uh... too cool for school 8)
(probably been posted already, oh well)


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

11


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't even register on the scale. I'm a big dork.


----------

